# "Jungle Joe mtn kingsnake and CA Newt



## dtknow (Jan 8, 2012)

Some creatures I found on a trip with friends this summer in the Big Sur area. They insisted I blurb on the animals for a bit. Hope my excitement for these two lifers is conveyed thru these vids.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnN4giS7ZYM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Cse8HwzGoo&feature=related


----------



## Terry D (Jan 8, 2012)

dtknow, WOW!! That L zonata looks super-nice!! I'm currently rusty on ssp ranges (okay, so completely forgetful of)- what sub was it? I looked around briefly in a few areas when I lived in Ca 20+ years ago but was never successful in finding one. I noticed another video on youtube after looking at yours that had the black and white one- I think multicincta. I'm of the opinion that L zonata, as a whole, are some of the most beautiful creatures on earth. Thanks for sharing


----------



## dtknow (Jan 9, 2012)

This one would be L. zonata parvirubra...which some consider the most beautiful subspp. (agalma may also be a good contender)

However, the differences in pattern within subspecies seem greater than those between them...it is likely that this species will be revised somewhat in the coming years.

I definetly agree that zonata(actually, mountain kings in general) are stunning snakes.


----------



## Terry D (Jan 10, 2012)

I read up on what little more that I could find on the web yesterday and found that there's possibly some question to the validity of some of the subspecies- either way, they are absolutely outstanding. I've never seen a live Cal mountain king but was fortunate to raise a hatchling Huachuca Mtn king (L.p. woodini) to subadult many years ago when I lived in Tampa. It took quite a few lizard and frog-rubbings (oddly, the frogs worked better) to finally get it over to pinkies but the effort was well worth it. An interesting short story on that-

 I lived on Sligh Ave directly across the street from Lowery Park Gardens and Zoo. I rented my apt from Tampa police officer Terry Sacca. There was a vacant lot next to ours where people would occasionally dump junk. I would go there to catch feeder frogs under a particular piece of carpet. I went there one day and noticed that piece of carpet was rolled up. I had a really bad feeling upon seeing it- and for good reason! I started to unroll the carpet and a decomposing human hand appeared!! I saw all I needed and immediately called Tampa Police. As it turns out, two guys had been working for the same employer. One was stealing and the other was going to rat him out. On guess as to who ended up in the carpet!! It wasn't the thief. 

Okay dt, no more derailing of your awesome field trip thread........scouts honor.....

T


----------



## Nefarian99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice. I'm goina have to go look out there this summer ^^ Live right here and I never find much aside from gophers and occasional nor-pac rattlers


----------

